# Has anybody tried "hopping up" the Mega G?



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Hello all,

I just wondered if anyone has tried modifying the Mega G chassis? I and a few friends have a few of them, and while they're fun to race, I can't help but wish that was a little more downforce/speed.

I have seen a few sellers on EBay who are selling replacement traction magnets. Has anybody tried them? How about hotter armatures?

Any thoughts? Thanks guys.


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

This might help.

http://hcslots.com/megagmodified.html


----------



## Dave G. (May 26, 2009)

Thanks Ogre.


----------

